# ASUS Gaming Phone at Computex



## dorsetknob (Jun 5, 2018)

*Asus 'phone with a fan' among weird gadgets at Computex




*

A gaming phone with a removable fan, and a dual-screen laptop are among the new gadgets on show at the Computex conference in Taiwan.

Computer giant Asus revealed a powerful handset designed for gamers that comes with a clip-on fan to keep it cool during "strenuous gaming sessions".

Asus's gaming phone is the first Android-powered smartphone to be produced under the Republic of Gamers brand.

Its screen is capable of displaying 90 frames per second (fps) - more than regular phones - to make games play more smoothly.

There is also a range of accessories, including clip-on controllers that are vaguely reminiscent of the Nintendo Switch console.

A clip-on fan is also included in the box to stop the high-performance phone overheating.






Boot note Does not seem to have a Notch Screen


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 5, 2018)

All I can say is "Who the nots" care about a screen that can do 90FPS" are eyes can't even adjust to that. Godz up there is probably like "oh these people messed up my way of life


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 5, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> care about a screen that can do 90hz"


90 FPS not hz


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 5, 2018)

O lol but still! Our eyes can't see passed 60


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 5, 2018)

If Motion Blur Reduction technology is in play, you definitely can see the difference.    And even without... you can see the difference, assuming of course your monitor is capable.  With soccer balls, the difference between 60 and 120 fps is very obvious even with MBR activity disabled  ...60 and 90 a bit less so

http://frames-per-second.appspot.com/

Good reading here as the same arguments for "can't see above 60 fps", were made not so long ago for 30 fps.  Air Force testing has shown that the eye can see images at 200+ fps ... ands equatng TV images at 24-30fps with motion blur is not the same as digital rendering where the MB triuck doesn't factor in:

http://www.technologyx.com/featured/understanding-frame-rate-look-truth-behind-30v60-fps/

Also

https://www.quora.com/Why-can-I-see-the-difference-between-60-and-300-FPS-on-a-60-Hz-monitor
https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb/


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Looking at the size of that thing, it's a Phablet, oh and dual screen laptops are not a new thing.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 13, 2018)

Soon "smatphones" like this will become a norm:


Pockets are already too small, so we might carry backpacks for smartphones with 10" screen. But don't worry, according to smartphone designers & manufacturers, they'll be only 3 mm thick and thus ultra-hyper-turbo portable. 



They are already too big and now they are pushing "gaming" smartphones. 

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong having a powerful smartphone, but manufacturers should also care about portability and comfortable use. That's why smartphones over 140 mm in length and over 70 mm in width are uncomfortable, regardless of their thickness.

On the other side, gaming isn't comfortable on 5", 6" or 10" screen. I'll rather play games on a bigger screen like a boss.


----------



## las (Jun 13, 2018)

Gaming phone... Sigh


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Inb4 Angry Birds Esports


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 15, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Soon "smatphones" like this will become a norm:



"soon" , more like already have..... anyone up for some GTAV multiplayer??? 
the sime card weighs 4 lb's


----------



## enxo218 (Jul 15, 2018)

is this an honest attempt at making a high end handheld? , wouldn't the target competition be solely the switch? since I believe sony stopped with the vita


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2018)

Xiaomi have also developed a *gaming* grade android phone which i believe uses water/vapour cooling heatsinks for the cpu or something. It currently has the highest score on Antutu from the last time i ran the benchmark tool.
These phones are definitely catered to those that play a lot of mobile games or even emulators or even using it as screen to stream from their main gaming platform. My Sony Xperia XZ2 can be used as a screen for remote play for the PS4.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2018)

looks nice but no,  better spend for new pc parts than phone with gaming tag


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 16, 2018)

Now that we got the portable gaming device out of the equation, who will be the first to release a Windows 10 Pro phone? God damn I'm still waiting for the day that instead of buying a laptop and a cellphone, you'll buy a cellphone and plug it in a docking station.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 16, 2018)

It's a joke still, Android isn't ready for anything over 60hz - most titles won't support it and not to mention the massive price tag on "gaming" mobiles


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 16, 2018)

How have we gotten to a point where being able to understand people over the phone takes second place to user experince watching youtube and playing angry birds ?

Someone should make a phone that when employees plug it in to the puter, when it syncs, it sends a report to accounting over the network and logs time spent in each application.  Then I want a Quickbooks import option that deducts the goofing off time from their paychecks.


----------



## Goopeas (Jul 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Inb4 Angry Birds Esports


I've played it. It's exciting  .


----------

